# JSON Datei in JavaScript einbinden



## FabianLurz (13. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute,
da ich ein größeres Projekt habe, hätte ich gerne eine JSON Datei in der ich Werte aller Variablen etc. speichern kann. Nun hab ich aber festgestellt, dass man eine Datei.json wohl nur in html einbinden kann mit dem bekannten <script type....> Befehl. Ich wurde gerne die Werte der Datei.json auch in meiner JavaScript Datei zur Verfügung haben. Klar könnte ich auch einfach die Werte in die JavaScript Datei schreibe aber wenn das größer wird ist mir das nicht sauber genug. Hoffe es gibt eine Lösung 
Also bräuchte im Endeffekt sowas wie #include für C.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## FabianLurz (13. Apr 2012)

Ok habe es gerade selbst herausgefunden. Da dies ein kompliziertes Thema ist möchte ich hier die Lösung präsentieren.

Schritt 1:
Lade deine JavaScript Datei in den head einer HTML Datei

```
<head>
<script type="text/javascript" src="deinedatei.js">
</head>
```
Schritt 2:
Um nun "deinedatei.js" in einer anderen JavaScript Datei nutzen zu können füge dort folgenden Code ein:

```
var head= document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0];
var script= document.createElement('script');
script.type= 'text/javascript';
script.src= 'deinedatei.js';
head.appendChild(script);
```
Und schon hast du Zugriff auf die Funktionen der "deinedatei.js"
Vllcht konnte ich damit ein paar Leuten helfen
Gruß Fabian


----------

